

Reminder: remove Google search history before new privacy policy - nikcub
http://google.com/history

======
nikcub
You may have seen or heard about the new Google privacy policy. It takes
effect tonight, and it means that your data from across all Google services
will be amalgamated and will be available to other Google properties.

So at the moment your search history isn't associated with your Gmail account,
your YouTube account, etc. but if you leave it there until after this change
it will be associated with your account identity.

This is a last chance to remove your web search history (my account had over
15k+ searches) before it is associated with your real identity.

If you prefer getting the benefits of better recommendations based on your
usage history, then leave it - that is the only major downside. If you are not
comfortable with all of Google knowing your search history, then delete it.

More information from EFF: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/how-remove-
your-google...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/02/how-remove-your-google-
search-history-googles-new-privacy-policy-takes-effect)

~~~
magicalist
Are you visiting from the future? :)

I believe this is happening a week from now (and the EFF article is still
linked on the front page).

~~~
nikcub
great, I got both the date wrong and didn't notice the EFF post :)

------
Urgo
Links to clear your youtube history:

<http://www.youtube.com/my_history>

<http://www.youtube.com/my_search_history>

